# Know of any LBS with Closeouts? NYC 5 borough areas



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I've tried a few in Brooklyn and left empty handed. I'm willing to look at all major brands, if you know of any let me know where!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

figure out which bike you want first.. then find deals on it. which bike do you want?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Which ever gives me the best deal... A CF bike w/ atleast 105 components on it. I'm not very picky, it needs to fit, look good to my eye and comfort will come after seeing the bike.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

i had good success with bikes direct and heard good things about neuvation.
in mt vernon near bronx line bronx river cycle works--a little edgey but have had good exerience.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> Which ever gives me the best deal... A CF bike w/ atleast 105 components on it. I'm not very picky, it needs to fit, look good to my eye and comfort will come after seeing the bike.


looks to me like you need to figure out what you want first, not all CF bikes are the same. and "at least 105" doesn't mean much. 

there is different geometries amongst all bikes, different grades of carbon, different feels of carbon among the manf. 

shimano 105 is good, but does that mean you're counting out sram? sram and shimano shifting is very different. figure out which you want. 

do you care if the shop is $100 cheaper, but you'll have to travel 1 hour to get a simple adjustment done? 

so before you go shopping for the lowest price, figure out what you want.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I thinking about the Kestrel Talon, but the only place is R&A cycles and i don't think they give any price breaks. There's a shop I use for adjustments and they're really good and very low prices and I trust them with my bikes. I went from Shimano Tiagra to SRAM Force, and I love the Force. I would love to get a bike for 2500 or less with SRAM Force or Red, but I'm only limited to BikesDirect


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

R&A is a **** shop. they dont let you test ride bikes. wtf is that, right? i'd avoid that place as best as possible.

did you know that rival shifting and force shifting is the same?? force is just lighter


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I might have to go with Rival. I basically want at CF bike that is similar to the Tarmac I sold... but I want a life time warranty because this new bike will probably be my main bike for a very very long time, unless I hit the lottery. So I know Trek and Specialized has good warranties, who else?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I also feel that the LBSs in Brooklyn are hiding the '11 models. I don't see anything new at the stores, I will check out Verazzano Bikes tomorrow since they carry Trek. Mr C's on 6th ave was no help at all. Maybe because I'm young and they don't think I'm serious? Well that's too bad, their loss. I like BayRide Bicycle, but they don't have a great selection, 1 Giant and a few high end fuji's.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SimonChik said:


> I also feel that the LBSs in Brooklyn are hiding the '11 models. I don't see anything new at the stores, I will check out Verazzano Bikes tomorrow since they carry Trek. Mr C's on 6th ave was no help at all. Maybe because I'm young and they don't think I'm serious? Well that's too bad, their loss. I like BayRide Bicycle, but they don't have a great selection, 1 Giant and a few high end fuji's.


Most 2011s aren't out yet. Most 2010s are sold out. Don't expect many deals this year.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

It might be hard for you to find a closeout at your price point especially if you are not too short or tall. In most cases you would have to order XS or XL bikes in most shops anyway. I know this from experience. 

Go to Roy's Sheepshead cycle if you have not done so. You might get lucky there and also you can test ride.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> I also feel that the LBSs in Brooklyn are hiding the '11 models. I don't see anything new at the stores, I will check out Verazzano Bikes tomorrow since they carry Trek. Mr C's on 6th ave was no help at all. Maybe because I'm young and they don't think I'm serious? Well that's too bad, their loss. I like BayRide Bicycle, but they don't have a great selection, 1 Giant and a few high end fuji's.


i've been to many bklyn shops and can also say Mr C's is no good. i'd never buy anything from there. they carry old stock and the employees dont know a thing about bikes.

verrazano is a nice shop tho!


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I might try to see if i can get to verrazano tomorrow after work, and also Roy's. I feel like a cripple with out a bike. I'm also looking to hear back from Bikes Direct about the Kestrel Talon w/ the Force for 2k I think That's my best bet right now...


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm starting to regret the headache I caused myself by selling my bike... $1900 for an 09 Tarmac, New Schwable Ultremo Tires, Easton EA90 Aero Wheelset and SRAM force... Maybe i should have just kept it.. Oh well,


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SimonChik said:


> I'm starting to regret the headache I caused myself by selling my bike... $1900 for an 09 Tarmac, New Schwable Ultremo Tires, Easton EA90 Aero Wheelset and SRAM force... Maybe i should have just kept it.. Oh well,


Never sell your bike until you have a new bike, or at least a new bike in layaway....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SimonChik said:


> I thinking about the Kestrel Talon, but the only place is R&A cycles and i don't think they give any price breaks. There's a shop I use for adjustments and they're really good and very low prices and I trust them with my bikes. I went from Shimano Tiagra to SRAM Force, and I love the Force. I would love to get a bike for 2500 or less with SRAM Force or Red, but I'm only limited to BikesDirect



doesnt bikesdirect do kestreL?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SimonChik said:


> I'm starting to regret the headache I caused myself by selling my bike... $1900 for an 09 Tarmac, New Schwable Ultremo Tires, Easton EA90 Aero Wheelset and SRAM force... Maybe i should have just kept it.. Oh well,



the tarmac had a 105 on it, right?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> the tarmac had a 105 on it, right?



My tarmac had Force on it... Also, I know BikesDirect has the Talon, they seem to be the only place with the great price.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Not an LBS per se, but EMS has some pretty good deals on several Scott CF bikes...

www.ems.com


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm trying to sell my 2010 tarmac 54 cm entire ultegra groupset for $2000.
thats only if you are trying to go back to a tarmac. looks brand new only have about 700 miles on it i'm in queens.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Check out http://bicyclehabitat.com/, they are in Soho manhattan.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> looks to me like you need to figure out what you want first, not all CF bikes are the same. and "at least 105" doesn't mean much.
> 
> there is different geometries amongst all bikes, different grades of carbon, different feels of carbon among the manf.
> 
> ...


I think you are complicating the question. Simply want to know: are there any NYC shops that you know of that are aggressively discounting 2010s.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

cski said:


> I think you are complicating the question. Simply want to know: are there any NYC shops that you know of that are aggressively discounting 2010s.



Lol. Thanks. I was thinking the same thing last night. Anyhow, went to a shop that once visited when I was a kid... and got this. 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52902&eid=6061&menuItemId=14878


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> Lol. Thanks. I was thinking the same thing last night. Anyhow, went to a shop that once visited when I was a kid... and got this.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52902&eid=6061&menuItemId=14878


so went from a tarmac w/ force to a tarmac w/ ultegra and ended up paying more??
you're aware thats a downgrade...


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I know, but at least I'm covered by warranty, the tarmac I had before I bought used.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

when was the last time you broke a bicycle frame due to manf. defect?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Not yet being that I've only been biking for 3 months or so. But you never know... For me it's worth it to have that piece of mind.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> so went from a tarmac w/ force to a tarmac w/ ultegra and ended up paying more??
> you're aware thats a downgrade...



Not sure the OP was looking for salt for his wounds...


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> Lol. Thanks. I was thinking the same thing last night. Anyhow, went to a shop that once visited when I was a kid... and got this.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52902&eid=6061&menuItemId=14878


Did you get any kind of discount ?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Simon...I think you need a dose or reality here.....youre not getting what you want here and youre not being relaistic. Youre not going to walk into a shop cold and get some kind of deep deep discount on a bike. And Im pretty sure not on a bike with the specs you want.

Im sorry you messed up and found yourself in a bad situation. It happens to the best of us....you spec something out, or sell something, and then find out its not quite right. It happens. But you need to assess what you have money-wise REALISTICALLY do the best you can.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

ultegra 6700 a downgrade from force? 

you might get an argument on that...

op paid the three g's? which shop, i am curious, am also thinking tarmac...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> ultegra 6700 a downgrade from force?
> 
> you might get an argument on that...
> 
> op paid the three g's? which shop, i am curious, am also thinking tarmac...


in another thread he said he paid 2350, thats about the usual discount on NYC specialized's. 
cousin paid 2000 for his $2700msrp tarmac comp 105 double. 

yea, imo it is a downgrade. all things being equal and that the rider equally prefers sram to shimano shifting, force is lighter and cheaper. i've seen force groupsets go for $800 shipped.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i didnt realize the force was lighter, interesting

i was thinking about the force group on a lesser (tomasso) frame for less, much less bread than tarmac. almost like throwing it away just for the sake of having the group for a buck. all things considered, though, tarmac is looking better and better...i wonder which shop gave him the 20% off? something tells me i might could do better....


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I didn't pay retai. I think my final price was around 2350 I got shoes and pedals too so 2350 for just the bike. 2585 with shoes and pedals. And yes I wanted the force but on a bike that I like, it wasn't goin to happen. I wanted lifetime warranty on my bike too which was the most important part being that I want to keep the bike for a while. But I think I should have kept my previous Tarmac for a little longer until the 2011 had a better discount. Overall, with the money I made for flipping the previous bikes, I paid 2k out of pocket for the '11 Tarmac. I wonder how much the full 6700 ultegra will go for it I part out it out.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

And I'm not doubting it's a downgrade, it is and I feel it on my rides, and taking it up and down a flight of stairs. 

09 Tarmac - upgrades (2008 SRAM force, Easton ae90 aero, schwalbe r1 tires)
11 Tarmac, slightly better frame. ultegra 6700 (not really sure if it's an upgrade or downgrade, but it definitely would be a downgrade if compared to the 2010+ force), downgraded wheelset and tires... But I have my warranty.

Also I miss my Toupe seat, that seat worked well for me.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah but 11 tarmac probably has those shyt shimano wheels, those aero 90's were on sale for less than four bucks last spring, i'm still kicking myself for not buying two sets. the 90 sl's would be a nice upgrade for the tarmac, i bet that would complement the new ultegra. more so than force over ultegra, i wonder if the new wheelset moves the new bike faster and smoother than the upgraded 09, i like easton


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

They dont have shimano wheels. They have Fulcrum Racing 6's... Yes 6's... 


My new bike is not as smooth as the 09, I forgot to mention I bought the 09 w/ a roubaix fork on it. (The one with the Zerts in it)


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah i have the zertz on my s works fork and post, that's a nice frame, the acceleration on that thing is sick.. how do you like the fulcrums? i hear bad things about the lower end, but better as you move upi wonder if new eastons, like 90sl wouldnt compliment that frrame and groupset better. btw.dynamite footprint on the tarmac. what color did you get? i ask ask cause i am thinkin tarmac and yeah six or seven hundred off would be better than one or two. 21 (plus tax add 200) would have been great. that might be my target for that model.

the standard discount logic might apply to habitat, but i hear they kinda price things up a bit. i might go trolling a bit before diving in, but that '011 in white with the ultegra deck is nice, man. as far as specs, i think i might/would/will dump the fulcrums and upgrade to eastons, maybe carbon, i dunno, again, depends on the budget and the discount. all in all i think you got a great bike at a good price..one last question tho...if you think force is so much better, why did you settle for ultegra?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> yeah i have the zertz on my s works fork and post, that's a nice frame, the acceleration on that thing is sick.. how do you like the fulcrums? i hear bad things about the lower end, but better as you move upi wonder if new eastons, like 90sl wouldnt compliment that frrame and groupset better. btw.dynamite footprint on the tarmac. what color did you get? i ask ask cause i am thinkin tarmac and yeah six or seven hundred off would be better than one or two. 21 (plus tax add 200) would have been great. that might be my target for that model.
> 
> the standard discount logic might apply to habitat, but i hear they kinda price things up a bit. i might go trolling a bit before diving in, but that '011 in white with the ultegra deck is nice, man. as far as specs, i think i might/would/will dump the fulcrums and upgrade to eastons, maybe carbon, i dunno, again, depends on the budget and the discount. all in all i think you got a great bike at a good price..one last question tho...if you think force is so much better, why did you settle for ultegra?


I settled for ultegra because I'm an ass. I was bikeless for a week and I couldn't take it anymore. If you want PM me, I'll take you to the shop I went to and get you a deal. I'm trying to sell the Ultegra and pitch in a buck to get the 2010 Force. As for wheels, these suck... They're god awful heavy, so I'm going to get a pair of those China Carbon Tubulars, but I guess I will do my training with the stock wheels as roads here suck!


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> yeah i have the zertz on my s works fork and post, *that's a nice frame, the acceleration on that thing is sick.*. how do you like the fulcrums? i hear bad things about the lower end, but better as you move upi wonder if new eastons, like 90sl wouldnt compliment that frrame and groupset better. btw.dynamite footprint on the tarmac. what color did you get? i ask ask cause i am thinkin tarmac and yeah six or seven hundred off would be better than one or two. 21 (plus tax add 200) would have been great. that might be my target for that model.
> 
> the standard discount logic might apply to habitat, but i hear they kinda price things up a bit. i might go trolling a bit before diving in, but that '011 in white with the ultegra deck is nice, man. as far as specs, i think i might/would/will dump the fulcrums and upgrade to eastons, maybe carbon, i dunno, again, depends on the budget and the discount. all in all i think you got a great bike at a good price..one last question tho...if you think force is so much better, why did you settle for ultegra?


The acceleration?

Is this the Cancellera special with that little motor in the downtube. I'd no idea they were out already.:thumbsup:


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> I settled for ultegra because I'm an ass. I was bikeless for a week and I couldn't take it anymore. If you want PM me, I'll take you to the shop I went to and get you a deal. I'm trying to sell the Ultegra and pitch in a buck to get the 2010 Force. As for wheels, these suck... *They're god awful heavy, so I'm going to get a pair of those China Carbon Tubulars*, but I guess I will do my training with the stock wheels as roads here suck!


I hear ya, those 10k climbs in Prospect Park and Central Park are killing me.

God forbid I go to Bear MTN.:yikes:

Entirely too much thinking going on here, but have at it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

blackjack said:


> I hear ya, those 10k climbs in Prospect Park and Central Park are killing me.
> 
> God forbid I go to Bear MTN.:yikes:
> 
> Entirely too much thinking going on here, but have at it.


are all your 184 posts this retarded? oh yea, they are.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

blackjack said:


> The acceleration?
> 
> Is this the Cancellera special with that little motor in the downtube. I'd no idea they were out already.:thumbsup:



nah, i'm just sayin....

the e-5 accelerates very very quickly...gets up to speed and stays there, very light and quick frame. it sprints forward and seems to gain speed, almost disproportionately to the amount of effort you put in...sometimes it feels as if it is literally, trying to pull away....good bike...

although i will say some dood in the local lbs friday was talkin about the new electronic ace...was calling out shimano as "jap" shyt at the same time. i was like...doood


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> are all your 184 posts this retarded? oh yea, they are.



The equivalent weights you lose emptying your water bottles or from your bodily functions aren't worth the time it takes to type a one sentence response. You're really hung up on bike weights. They call these types "weight ween....?" What's the last word?:idea:


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> nah, i'm just sayin....
> 
> the e-5 accelerates very very quickly...gets up to speed and stays there, very light and quick frame. it sprints forward and seems to gain speed, almost disproportionately to the amount of effort you put in...sometimes it feels as if it is literally, trying to pull away....good bike...
> 
> although i will say some dood in the local lbs friday was talkin about the new electronic ace...*was calling out shimano as "jap" shyt at the same time*. i was like...doood


Exactly! You can blindfold those people with dental floss. I do like a nice teriyaki steak with some sake and sushi.


----------

